# Mike James is trash



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Trash i tell you, call up BFI, or Waste Management and get him outta here. Smelly trash

Ball hog
chucker
idiot
over dribbler

How can he be worse then Francis???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

caution this could be partially beer induced


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Let's send him to utah and let him play in The Dump


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Trash i tell you, call up BFI, or Waste Management and get him outta here. Smelly trash
> 
> Ball hog
> chucker
> ...


I agree 100% on everything you said thats what i been screaming about the whole game and as you expexted from Alston right now i just want to slap both of them across the face and if i was the owner i say give me back your pay tonight and jump off a brigde i mean come on wide open and a brick? why is he still playing and whats with all the miss free throw down the strech and no one could score? i thought this was suppose to be a deep bench that has scoring ability players WAKE UP PEOPLE!:rant::mad2:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I really hope they play Steve during these game when T-Mac is out. I just want to feel like 03 again when life was simple (what am I talking about?). PLZ!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Alston is worse than James. Right now he's the 5th-least efficient scorer of any starter in the league.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Steve, Steve, Steve, Steve, Steve, Steve, Steve, Steve

There, I started the chant. Everyone can join in now. Better yet, let's get crazy!

Brooks, Brooks, Brooks, Brooks, Brooks, Brooks :yay:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

get Francis in there and give him 35 mins. I'm talking coach Tomjanovich letting loose Francis and just basically telling him to go crazy on the other team


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree that Mike and Rafer are struggling big, but I don't know that "Letting Steve Loose" is the answer.

I don't mind if he plays, but I do give Adelman enough credit to know who should and shouldn't be on the court.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ball hog
> chucker
> idiot
> over dribbler


:lol: :lol: You just described all of our PGs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

James started off well. It seems like every game he turns into Alston. Francis should defintely get at least one game in while T-Mac is out. Brooks...not right now.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Basketball-wise Francis shoulda been on the court a long time ago. But I'm gonna trust Adelman on this; there's gotta be a legit reason that The Franchise is catching spinters on the bench. The dude must be out of shape or lacking effort in practice. Because like I said, basketball-wise Francis should be on the court. No way he's not as good as Alston and James. But I trust Adelman and there must be a very good reason he hasn't played. Now, I'm one of Francis' biggest supporters so you can take this post as serious or sarcastic, but either way there has to be a reason. And either way, Francis needs to play *soon*.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

id have to say rafer is better than mike atm

i hate mike james.. all he does is jack up bricks



and yes start ****ing francis


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Alston is worse than James. Right now he's the 5th-least efficient scorer of any starter in the league.


Agreed. MJ > Rafer


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

This thread is more than hilarious. 
But true...


----------

